# A.B. apprenticeships 1950's



## ausietrish (Mar 4, 2008)

I would love to know what journey a seaman would have to take to become a A.B. seamen. My father started his journey age 15 on the Thames sailing barges in 1950. A year later he joins the Dunnottar Castle going to South Africa as a J.O.S ( what is this grade?)


He then spends 8 months on board Neabra ( where did this one go ..would it have been to Australia) before becoming a S.O.S ( again what grade)

8 Months and 3 ships later he becomes a E.D.H ( again what grade) and stays this grade for just under 2 years before graduating and recieving A.B. rating.

Are there any old sea dogs out there that trained around this time and could explain the journey for me. I only wish my father still be around to fill in the llarge gaps.


----------



## Jeffers (Jan 4, 2006)

I would say that JOS = Junior Ordinary Seaman, SOS = Senior Ordinary Seaman. I'm not sure about all of EDH, but the DH part = Deck Hand I guess.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Efficient Deck Hand, Trish. Welcome to SN.

John T.


----------



## navigator (Feb 16, 2006)

actually starts as DECK BOY then J.O.S= junior ordinary seaman then S.O.S = senior ordinary seaman then E.D.H =effiecient deck hand then finally A.B = able bodied seaman


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

Hi Trish,
I think Neabra would be NEAERA .It was a tanker owned by Shell and they trade all over the world.
Stan


----------



## James MacDonald (Mar 17, 2006)

In my case D/B 29/05/63 to 29/10/63
JOS 01/11/63 to 09/10/64
SOS 10/10/64 to 08/11/65
EDH 07/12/65 to 07/03/67
A/B 22/03/67 to 28/07/73
Thereafter ,3/O ,2/O/, Mate & Captain
swing the lamp


----------



## DICK SLOAN (Jan 19, 2007)

D.H.U Was a deck hand uncertified


----------



## captkenn (Aug 16, 2007)

Bosun (Boatswain) is between AB and 3/O but not necessary to carry on up . There were also Bosun's Mates and Lamptrimmers. Carpenter was another deck job.


----------



## Bridie (Oct 9, 2006)

The "journey" from Deck Boy to JOS (junior ordinary seaman), then to SOS (senior ordinary seaman) would be dependent on sea-time.
To become an EDH (efficient deck hand) involved sea-time and then a practical and oral examination, usually preceded by a week's course (mine was at St Katherine's Dock). There would be a certificate and a record in the Discharge Book.
After some more sea-time there would be another examination for Efficiency as Lifeboatman, again recorded in the Discharge Book.
With both these certificates a Certificate of Competency as AB was issued by Mercantile Marine Office and recorded in the Discharge Book.
My "journey" was a bit different as I sarted as a deck cadet, but was deemed unsuitable so signed on as a DHU (deck hand uncertificated) missing out the Deck Boy, JOS and SOS stages.


----------



## price (Feb 2, 2006)

I believe that promotions depended somewhat on the length of voyages, it was unusual to be promoted before the close of articles. With Blue Funnel I spent 12 months as deck boy, a further 12 months as JOS and 3 months as SOS, before gaining my lifeboat and EDH tickets. I didn't gain my ABs ticket for a further two years after completing two long voyages, the last voyage being in excess of 12 months. 
I believe that the rule for gaining your ABs ticket was 36 months sea time with a lifeboat and EDH certificate. Bruce.


----------



## ausietrish (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,
Thankyou for all your replies. It certainly make dads papers seem more real. You are correct he gained his lifeboatman efficiency on 4th sep 1955 his edh cert on the 11th sept 1953 then 6 days later jumped onto the Ebro as an EDH and went foreign. He rarely spent more then 2 weeks ashore before jumping onto the next ship. Sometimes he jumped off one ship straight onto another. His blood was seawater. From the day he left home for sea school age 15 years till the day he died age 64 he never lived on land. We were all bought up on a variety of boats ( usually gaff rig type) . Dad even died at sea ,he died rowing across the harbour whilst going to get his daily newspaper. Just the way he would have wanted it.
Eventually I would like to go the Kew and look at the shipping lists and actually tie up his ships with places. I know he went to jamaca, Australia, USa , Africa, and many more exotic places.
Patricia


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

ausietrish said:


> Hi everyone,
> Thankyou for all your replies. Eventually I would like to go the Kew and look at the shipping lists and actually tie up his ships with places. I know he went to jamaca, Australia, USa , Africa, and many more exotic places.
> Patricia


Patricia, you may find help to guide you to the Kew records available on the web if you post in People Search at www.mercantilemarine.org. Your father's DOB and dis A No. usually Rxxxxx would be helpful.
Good Luck


----------



## John Power (Feb 19, 2008)

I would in general agree with Bruce although I was promoted to JOS on articles in Irish Shipping 1960. Blue Funnel was probably a lot different.


----------



## ausietrish (Mar 4, 2008)

Thankyou everyone for there replies. 
Binnacle I took up your suggestion and put a request up on the other board. I have already got an answer and am now awaiting the arrival of copies of my fathers seamans pouch. Heres hoping it a good one.


----------



## Bill Davies (Sep 5, 2007)

Bruce,
Like you an ex 'china boat man' although I was promoted to JOS on my first trip on 'Memnon' in 08/55 (11 months). I was promoted 30/04/56. Similarly I was promoted to SOS after a further 9 months seatime whilst on a another voyage.
The SOS position was rare in more modern times (70s onwards) as a JOS got to the age of 18 before getting SOS tea-time in and therefore were eligable for the EDH which in itself only required 12 months sea time. In essence deck boys started later and were almost 18 when they had 12 months seatime.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

This post is an example of what this board is all about,it gave me a great feeling seeing ausietrish/Patricia find the data she was looking for on her father so quickly.

John.


----------

